# Okay guys I want your opinion



## TheArtofDave (Apr 26, 2013)

I started off with the white belt kata in Pasaryu karate, and I finally found some stuff on youtube. Kang Rhee's Pasaryu if you're ever interested. Real big around the Tennessee area. I found some video of the kata. And pasaryu translates to Way of Honor.

so you guys let me know what you think I can get a 3 volume dvd set for reference only while I train at a school in Southaven, MS. It can help me improve upon my technique, and also help me learn the korean names of each form.

Enjoy and look forward to hearing from each of you. I'll be starting over fresh but something about this style has made me miss not training it in so looking forward to getting back in it.
































As I understand it this is a hybrid style combining karate, kung fu, and taekwondo. All the best...

Dave


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 27, 2013)

TheArtofDave;

[media=youtube said:
			
		

> kD9yg8rSfUM[/media]
> 
> 
> Dave



This pattern is obviously inspired by Chong Moo hyung from Taekwondo.


----------



## TwentyThree (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks very familiar to me - I also studied PaSaryu in Southaven for a while (I moved away and now I train in Modern Arnis full time).  Where I studied we learned a white belt pattern that I believe is unique to PaSaRyu (and still remember, and still find interesting), but other than that, we learned mostly modified standard TKD forms (Chong Moo, To San, Yul Gok) and what I'd called "PaSaRyu" versions of karate forms like the Pinans.

As you said - I think the base is TKD but it's got a very Chinese flavor, especially with the stances being so low and drawn out (my knees still hurt when I try to do a PaSaRyu version of a horse stance, and I can't even do the "dragon stance" any more!).

Who do you train with?  We might be "related"!  :ultracool:


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 28, 2013)

I applaud any return to a passion for the art. The chinese flavor makes me curious as to the bunkai related to some of the moves but they appear challenging and look like they would be fun.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 29, 2013)

If the OP wants to learn a few forms from DVD, I'd say go for it, provided he understands the limitations of the medium and that he's prepared to accept the inevitable 'flaws' that will creep in from an imperfect transmission of information.

It is what it is.  I recently learned a bunch of the KKW poomsae off Youtube per my instructor's suggestion.  Then we spent time fixing my performance of them.  And now I teach them myself to members of my dojang.  It's not optimal but it can be done.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Apr 30, 2013)

The school I was at in 2003 was John Wade. I'd prefer not to learn anything by DVD unless it was too far for me to drive. But I can get a three volume DVD of the Pasaryu kata. But that would only be improve upon my technique. So I'll be learning at the Kang Rhee affiliated school in southaven which is a little closer to home. It's bases are kung fu and tkd. Ty for responding. Response has been a little slow cause it's on my phone. But I'll be learning at a school. Hands on instruction is always better. Just getting my funds in order for it. I use to know the Pasaryu white belt Kata with my eyes closed. Time to learn it again.


----------

